# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  La ECEH: un problema que no es específico de la agricultura ecológica

## Bruno Cillóniz

Les dejo el artículo completo en el archivo adjunto...  
Además, les copio una respuesta que generó todo este problema del brote de E-Coli -y las muertes que se dieron en Alemania- por consumir alimentos contaminados con esta bacteria. 
Saludos  *Escherichia coli‏ y oscurantismo protransgénico*  Buenos dias,  Es interesante ver como los promotores de los transgenicos hacen uso de los mismos metodos que antes criticaron en quienes promovemos la agricultura organica. De los organicos se dijo que eramos ignorantes, nada cientificos, promotores del oscurantismo, que queriamos mantener a la gente en la pobreza para beneficiarnos de la cooperacion internacional, que no creemos en la tecnologia, que hablamos porque tenemos boca y mucho mas.   Ahora los mismos personajes que anunciaron a los 4 vientos que los transgenicos son la solucion para la pobreza (y de paso facilitaron la caida del anterior ministro de agricultura) recurren a la inexactitud, a las suposiciones y a la superficialidad para denunciar que las 30 muertes que ha causado la bacteria E. coli en Alemania se originan en la agricultura organica. Eso es mentira y debemos informar adecuadamente a nuestros lectores, clientes, estudiantes, etc.  Conforme se vayan teniendo nuevas noticias, IFOAM ira publicando adelantos aqui: http://www.ifoam-eu.org/media/Ecoli/Ecoli.php  Y Fibl, centro de investigacion suizo, ha publicado un informe que aclara por que el brote de esta E. coli tan mortifera no tiene su origen en la agricultura organica. Adjunto la version en castellano.  Saludos,  Roberto Ugas Programa de Hortalizas Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina Apartado 12-056 La Molina Lima 12, Peru Telefax: + 51 1 348 5796 www.lamolina.edu.pe/hortalizas rugas@lamolina.edu.peTemas similares: Artículo: Minag capacita a agricultores para identificar zonas óptimas de agricultura ecológica Que hacer con este problema en Mandarina Malvácea En torno al problema del agua en Ica Aspec respalda a Ministerio del Ambiente en rechazo a transgénicos y apoya agricultura ecológica La calidad del agua, un problema mundial

----------

owo

----------


## owo

Gracias admi  
vale de mucho esta imformacion brindada

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Es verdad owo; para mí también es importante defender a la agricultura orgánica de los ataques protransgénicos, que queiren aprovecharse de una noticia mal informada para ganar terreno en nuestro país. 
Insisto en que no estoy totalmente en contra de los OGM's, pero estoy totalmente en contra de las estrategias que están utilizando los protransgénicos para ingresar al Perú por la puerta grande. 
¡La agricultura orgánica es saludable! :Smile:  
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

** *Análisis forenses determinan que la superbacteria E.Coli europea fue creada mediante bioingeniería para producir víctimas humanas*   A pesar que la búsqueda del culpable ha comenzado en la Unión Europea, la superbacteria E.coli sigue sumando víctimas y llenando hospitales en Alemania. En los medios de prensa masivos nadie parece interesarse en cómo una bacteria pudo mágicamente volverse resistente a ocho clases diferentes de antibióticos, además de aparecer súbitamente en los alimentos. 
Esta variación particular de E.coli forma parte del grupo de bacterias O104, las cuales en condiciones normales NO son resistentes a los antibióticos. Para que las bacterias puedan adquirir tal resistencia, deben ser expuestas en forma repetida a los antibióticos, con el fin de generar las condiciones necesarias para adquirir una inmunidad completa a los mismos. 
Por lo tanto, si alguien quisiera averiguar los orígenes de la bacteria, lo que debería hacer es aplicar la ingeniería inversa al código genético de la E.coli, y así determinar a cuáles antibióticos fue expuesta durante su desarrollo. Este paso ya ha sido dado, y al echar un vistazo a la decodificación genética de la amenaza que pone en peligro a los consumidores a lo largo y ancho de la UE, un resultado tan sorprendente como macabro queda expuesto…  *El código genético revela la verdadera historia* 
Los científicos chinos que completaron la secuencia del genoma de la nueva bacteria E. Coli, anunciaron hace un par de días que descubrieron genes en la bacteria resistentes a ocho tipos de antibióticos. 
Los investigadores del Instituto Genómico de Beijing, el mayor centro de secuencia de ADN del mundo, ha hallado genes en la recién identificada E.coli 0104, que le hacen resistente a las principales clases de antibióticos, como la sulfonamida, cefalotina, penicilina y estreptomicina. El descubrimiento no sólo ayuda a explicar las dificultades a las que se han enfrentado los doctores europeos en su lucha contra esta bacteria, que ha dejado un saldo de 18 muertos y unos 2.000 enfermos, sino que también favorece la selección de medicación adecuada para su tratamiento. 
Los científicos chinos, que obtuvieron muestras de ADN de las bacterias de sus homólogos colaboradores en Alemania y completaron la secuencia del genoma en tres días, anunciaron que la E. Coli es un nuevo tipo de bacteria infecciosa y tóxica, y que no está relacionada con anteriores brotes. No obstante, se asemeja en un 93 por ciento a la cepa EAEC 55989 de la República de África Central, que causa diarrea grave. 
Asimismo, esta bacteria O104 posee la habilidad de producir enzimas especiales que le dan “superpoderes”, algo conocído técnicamente como betalactamasa de espectro extendido (BLEE).  *La introducción de armas biológicas en nuestros alimentos* 
Entonces, ¿cómo es que una bacteria se vuelve resistente a tantas combinaciones de antibióticos, tiene un par de mutaciones genéticas mortales y, como frutilla del postre, capacidades de enzima BLEE? 
La evidencia apunta a que la mortífera bacteria E.coli fue desarrollada artificialmente y luego introducida en el suministro de alimento, o bien se escapó de alguna manera del laboratorio y fue a parar a donde ya sabemos. Si Ud. no está de acuerdo con esta conclusión, entonces se ve forzado a aceptar que esta superbacteria “octobiótica” (inmune a ocho clases diferentes de antibióticos) se generó por sí misma… y esa conclusión es aún más espeluznante que la de bioingeniería, porque significa que superbacterias octobióticas pueden aparecer de la nada y en cualquier lado sin causa aparente. Una teoría bastante exótica. 
La explicación que es más fiel a los hechos y por ende tiene más sentido, es que E.coli fue concebida y liberada en el suministro de alimento con un propósito específico. Pero, ¿cuál es ese propósito? 
Todo se trata de: problema, reacción y solución. Primero causan el PROBLEMA (una superbacteria en la comida). Luego esperan por la REACCIÓN (protesta popular y terror en la población). En respuesta a eso, se introduce la SOLUCIÓN deseada (un control total sobre el suministro de alimentos y la prohibición de semillas, vegetales y leche en estado natural). 
En Estados Unidos hace poco se lidió con el mismo asunto, impulsando el “Acta de Seguridad y Modernización de Alimentos”, la cual en esencia prohibió las pequeñas cosechas orgánicas en granjas familiares a menos que éstas le lamieran las botas a los reguladores de la FDA. Cuando la gente está asustada, en este caso con bacterias mortales en la comida que consumen, no es algo difícil hacerla aceptar casi cualquier regulación tiránica. Todo lo que se necesita son unas cuántas líneas de texto enviadas a los principales medios de comunicación.  *Primero la medicina natural, ahora el suministro de alimentos* 
La mayoría recordará que hace poco tiempo la Unión Europea atacó a discreción a las hierbas medicinales y suplementos nutricionales —una prohibición en contra de terapias totalmente naturales que mantienen a la gente saludable y libre de enfermedades. Ahora que esas hierbas y suplementos naturales están prohibidos, el próximo paso parece ser los alimentos frescos. Quizás por los beneficios que una buena dieta vegetariana conlleva. 
El objetivo parece dilucidarse por sí mismo, inculcar el TEMOR a los vegetales frescos y si se puede prohibirlos. Una vez dado ese paso se puede forzar a una población entera a seguir una dieta de alimentos procesados y totalmente controlados que producen gradualmente enfermedades degenerativas e incrementan las ganancias de las poderosas industrias farmacéuticas. 
Ahora, ¿por qué la mira fue puesta sobre España? Pues bien, remitiéndonos a cables diplomáticos que recientemente fueron filtrados al público, nos encontramos con que España se negó a la introducción de los alimentos transgénicos (GMOs) en sus sistema de agricultura, incluso bajo la fuerte presión del gobierno de Estados Unidos para que desistiera de tal actitud. El acusar a España por las muertes producidas a causa de la E.coli es probablemente una represalia por la resistencia a saltar al tren de los alimentos transgénicos. 
Esa es la verdadera historia detrás de bambalinas sobre la devastación económica de los granjeros españoles, y probablemente solo un capítulo del siniestro plan que utiliza a una bacteria genéticamente modificada como caballo de batalla. 
Por Mike Adams / Traducido al español por Arkantos Khan  *Fuente: Mystery Planet*

----------


## jardinera

realmente increíble lo que puede hacer la gente para defender sus intereses personales

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Les dejo un documento adjunto sobre el tema... 
Saludos

----------

